# NASA Images



## Rhisiart (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm sorry if everyone is aware of this *site*, but I just came across it and I find it fascinating.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 3, 2008)

It helps to put things in perspective for me ... I hadn't seen the site but the recent news from Mars has me interested in the mysteries of life .... I feel that all that separates me from the inner/outer universe is a lot of skin and two eyes .... which is more than _Lady Cassandra_ can say .... 

I expect I'll spend some time browsing that site when I have fresher eyes _(it's late-ish here)_ ...


----------



## Qion (Aug 4, 2008)

Dear god that's an incredible picture to consider...


----------



## reed (Aug 12, 2008)

Tops. NASA shots are amazing. Always makes me dream.


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 12, 2008)

My youngest daughter is convinced that a parallel earth lives side by side with our current planet. 

She also likes watching Charlie & Lola and SpongeBob Squarepants. 

However, I think she's on to something.


----------



## reed (Aug 13, 2008)

So do I. My daughter also loves SpongeBob and so do I. In French he's called Bob Le Ponge


----------



## Bradizzle (Aug 16, 2008)

There good photographs.


----------



## ora (Sep 29, 2008)

You should check out APOD (Astronomy Picture Of the Day) at http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/

It's been running since around '96 and has a pretty picture each day. The RSS feed is a nifty full image not a digest too.

If you want to go really nerdy like me you can dig out the raw images from the Mars landers, stitch them, print them and put them up on your walls. But maybe thats going a little far...


----------

